# On the Island of Misfit Toys...



## The Toy Maker (May 20, 2014)

Hey everyone. I'm fairly new to the forum. I had an account a while back with the user name Of Misfit Toys, but something happened and I couldn't access my account anymore, so I created this new account. 

I have several furbabies that occupy my living space with me. Although my zoo is about to get much smaller. Right now I have a chiinchilla, 4 gerbils (I'm gerbil-sittitng for my best friend while she's gone until July, so two of the gerbils aren't actually mine), and a dog. Oh, and I also have a 36 bowfront aquarium with four fancy goldfish. I'm moving in a few months, though, and will only be allowed to take my dog and my 10 gallon betta split tank. My family is helping out with everyone else so that I know they'll be well taken care of and I can still see them whenever I want.

First up is Munchkin. She's an 8 year old wilson-white chinchilla. I've had her since she was 6 weeks old.









Next up is the puppy, Mycah. She's 7 years old now and I've had her since she was 7 months old. She's a black lab/dachshund mix. Although she's got the size of the dachshund and the looks of the black lab.









Then there's my two gerbils, Riley and Nicky. Riley is the tan and white one. Nicky is the black and white. I got them when they were barely 6 weeks old. They were really too young to be separated from their mama. But the pet store didn't care much about that. Now they're about a year old.

















I would include pictures of the goldfish, but they don't like having their pictures taken. They refuse to stay still long enough for me to get a good shot that isn't all blurry. But that's my zoo! I'm enjoying having them all with me for as long as I can. I'm gonna miss the gerbils and chinny when my mom takes them for me.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

How cute!!! I love your dog and the chin! I have a black/tan dachshund myself. Your gerbils are adorable too. I have three hamsters, and I'm really thinking about trying gerbils next! I love their tails


----------



## The Toy Maker (May 20, 2014)

Thank you! I've had everything from hamsters to rats, frogs and rabbits over the years. I think my favorites - other than Mycah, because dogs rock - are the rats and the chinchilla. Munchkin is very temperamental (most chins aren't as bad as she is), but I love her to death. And I've had probably a dozen different rats over the years, both male and female, and they're always so amazing. 

The gerbils are fun, but you have to be careful with their tails. They're detachable, so if you're not careful and you grab by the tail, their tail can come off in your hand. It's a scary and sickening thought to me. I'm always very careful when I pick up Riley or Nicky so that I don't hurt them.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Mycah looks a lot like my Mason except he has white on his lil face...he is Chihuahua/Dachsund/Jack Russell. I got him from a gal who had a box of lil ones in front of a WalMart..was told he was 8 weeks old, they are just small; I got him into the vet the 2nd day I had him, and vet said he was more like 4-5 weeks, almost weighed one pound..I will have had him for 7 years on Monday..my bestest buddy ever..hope my bettas didn't hear that - lol.


----------



## The Toy Maker (May 20, 2014)

I got Mycah from a no kill animal shelter. They told me that she was 2 years old, a chihuahua/dachshund mix, and that she had severe food aggression. I got her home and discovered that she was only 7 months old, a black lab/dachshund mix, and that she doesn't have any food aggression. I can take food right out from under her nose and she just looks at me like, "Hey... Why'd you do that?" My mom, best friend, and I can also take bones and treats right out of her mouth without even a growl or anything. What they didn't tell me was that she's severely people (especially children and men) aggressive and also dog aggressive. So I have to keep her muzzled when I take her out anywhere for her protection as much as for other people's protection. She's changed my life, though. And for the better. She's my only reason for fighting on sometimes. I pray that I have her for a long time to come.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Sounds like she may have been mistreated..and am glad you found her  My Mason is very protective of me, on his last visit to the vet, I had to leave the room because Mason wouldn't let him near us...he was totally wild and crazy! Once I left the room he was a totally different dog. Luckily, my vet totally understood 'cuz he had one that was just like my Mason, and he gave me a referal to a trainer would could help "both of us". The most abuse Mason has ever suffered is having to eat dry dog food!

He also told me that with a good diet and excercise, this lil guy can live 20 years! Sure hope so, he is just the love of my life.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Sooooo cuuuuttteee! <3

I have a pair of gerbils too, Bosco and Otis. I'm watching Bosco kick bedding out of their cage right now! X3


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

Your chinchillas are so cute. *sigh* just adorable.:-D


----------



## The Toy Maker (May 20, 2014)

I wish I could take credit for the chinchilla being cute. But I just picked her out of a cage full of chinchillas. It's funny, when I picked her up for the first time, she bit me. I immediately said, "This is the one I want." She's eight years old now, almost nine, and she still bites. But I'm glad I took her, because someone else may have abused her or given her up once they realized that she bites. Although she knows how to be a sweet lil chinnie, too. She loves coming out of her cage and just being petted.


----------

